
Google Glass is a giant chisel to pry me out of Apple’s ecosystem - Flemlord
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/28/google-glass-is-a-giant-chisel-to-pry-me-out-of-apples-ecosystem/
======
Flemlord
Agreed--I want this bad. I could care less about taking pictures and video. I
want this to read books, surf, and watch movies/TV while I'm doing chores that
require my hands. It's that simple.

